# How to use AVG firewall



## Man Utd Ftw (Jun 24, 2008)

Can any1 tell me how to use AVG Firewall so i can configure it to use some of my programs?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Direct links to *AVG Firewall Manual* and *AVG Firewall Quick Guide*.

You will need *Adobe Reader* or *Foxit* to view these 2 PDF guides.


----------



## Man Utd Ftw (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks


----------

